# Tortoise Video



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 14, 2012)

I found this video this morning after I woke up and watched it.
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=njKqAlJa8yY[/video]

It is very cute, the leopard and also the baby look totally adorable and cute 

The owner put some comment, "The charming friendship between an 11-month old and an African Leopard..." To tell honestly I don't see any friendship between them. The leopard just totally ignore the baby and I'm not a fan of putting a tort in the same bathing tub as any small children


----------



## Baoh (Nov 14, 2012)

I like the video. I would not put a tort in the bath with a kid if I had a child, but those are individual shots to call, so I do not find fault (even though it would not be the choice I think I would make).

I agree with you regarding the "friendship", but I started keeping tortoises when I was six. When this little girl grows a bit older, she will consider the tortoise her friend. I wish I could have had one of the larger species as a child. I had what I would already consider to be an enriched childhood, but the addition of one of the giants (Basin YF, leopard, sulcata, Mep, Aldabra, or Galap) would have been further enriching to me, I think. Many kids have a family cat, dog, parakeet, goldfish, or what have you. I had tortoises, turtles, cichlids, stingrays, frogs, toads, salamanders, chameleons, lacertas, geckos, caimans, molluscs, giant land crabs, marine stuff, and tons more in addition to the "normal" pets. If I could go back in time and change things, I would only add. It can feel nice to have some atypical aspects to one's childhood and it can provide a different sort of understanding of or appreciation for some parts of nature and life in general.

There was a previous thread, but I would guess it is locked by now.


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree, no bathing with a baby that will drink the water that will get pee and pooped in.
Plus I just don't think that a baby that could hurt the tort, all be it not on purpose just cause it don't know better, should be put in a play crib with it. I'm so picky with my torts I won't even let my 11 year old mess with them. Kids are curious, and may not mean to harm them, but a quick yank or twist of a leg, or poke of the head is all its gonna take. Maybe I'm just an ***, but I'm protective of my tort's!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2012)

Yellow Turtle: Are you wanting responders to debate? Or have you placed this here mistakenly?


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 14, 2012)

I sort of thought we were to weigh in/debate, what we thought about it. Sounded good anyways!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 14, 2012)

cemmons12 said:


> I agree, no bathing with a baby that will drink the water that will get pee and pooped in.
> Plus I just don't think that a baby that could hurt the tort, all be it not on purpose just cause it don't know better, should be put in a play crib with it. I'm so picky with my torts I won't even let my 11 year old mess with them. Kids are curious, and may not mean to harm them, but a quick yank or twist of a leg, or poke of the head is all its gonna take. Maybe I'm just an ***, but I'm protective of my tort's!



I am 11! I don't let anyone touch my torts as well.


I don't think a bath with a tort is the best idea. It still is cute.


----------



## sueb4653 (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I thought the video was cute and yes I agree the tort shouldn't be in the bathtub with baby but who's not to say the video wasnt staged. It is the internet after all and all could be for the sake of making the video- just saying


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 14, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Yellow Turtle: Are you wanting responders to debate? Or have you placed this here mistakenly?



Yvonne, those are just my opinion, but I think that people would have different opinions regarding the video so I put in under debate.




Baoh said:


> I like the video. I would not put a tort in the bath with a kid if I had a child, but those are individual shots to call, so I do not find fault (even though it would not be the choice I think I would make).
> 
> I agree with you regarding the "friendship", but I started keeping tortoises when I was six. When this little girl grows a bit older, she will consider the tortoise her friend. I wish I could have had one of the larger species as a child. I had what I would already consider to be an enriched childhood, but the addition of one of the giants (Basin YF, leopard, sulcata, Mep, Aldabra, or Galap) would have been further enriching to me, I think. Many kids have a family cat, dog, parakeet, goldfish, or what have you. I had tortoises, turtles, cichlids, stingrays, frogs, toads, salamanders, chameleons, lacertas, geckos, caimans, molluscs, giant land crabs, marine stuff, and tons more in addition to the "normal" pets. If I could go back in time and change things, I would only add. It can feel nice to have some atypical aspects to one's childhood and it can provide a different sort of understanding of or appreciation for some parts of nature and life in general.
> 
> There was a previous thread, but I would guess it is locked by now.



Yes Baoh, as I stated above, that is just my personal opinion and people have freedom to do whatever they like with their pets and children. As for the sake of the children, I would like them to get as much enrichment as they can during their childhood time. I agree that she will one day recognize that leopard as her additional friend or she may not. Either way, I'm pretty sure the record will be quite memorable for her in the future. In fact, I might make video of my children with big tort if I have one, but I might not post it for people to carelessly do the same things.

I have seen babies playing with cats and dogs in youtube and those pets seem have the instinct to be pretty protective toward their masters' children, even when they pull their hairs and yanking their tails or legs. But I really doubt it's gonna be the same way when you leave children with torts, especially when not under supervision.




cemmons12 said:


> I agree, no bathing with a baby that will drink the water that will get pee and pooped in.
> Plus I just don't think that a baby that could hurt the tort, all be it not on purpose just cause it don't know better, should be put in a play crib with it. I'm so picky with my torts I won't even let my 11 year old mess with them. Kids are curious, and may not mean to harm them, but a quick yank or twist of a leg, or poke of the head is all its gonna take. Maybe I'm just an ***, but I'm protective of my tort's!



I agree with you, but I'm more protective of the children, because I think the torts can stand a bit yanking and poking, but I don't think the children can stand one bit from the tort 




mattgrizzlybear said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, no bathing with a baby that will drink the water that will get pee and pooped in.
> ...





And you dare to say that to your parents? No pocket money for you!!! 




sueb4653 said:


> Well I thought the video was cute and yes I agree the tort shouldn't be in the bathtub with baby but who's not to say the video wasnt staged. It is the internet after all and all could be for the sake of making the video- just saying



Yes it is definitely okay if the video is staged for show.
And I needed to fill some time this morning before taking care of my torts and sharing something in this forum is fun


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Nov 15, 2012)

When my daughter first saw that video all I heard from her was that she wanted a friend like that. She is five and thought the video was so much fun. My son and another daughter told me I had to see it also because they wanted a friend like that. So I watched it, and I had to agree, it was so cute. I told them that I would never let them take a bath with a tortoise but that the rest looked like a lot of fun. Having said that, I do think it was staged and who is to say that the tortoise does not have an affinity with the family? I am not sure that most tortoises love their keepers but Chris's tortoise, Cooper, definitely loves him and I am sure that Maggie's Bob, loves her.


Honestly, the tortoise does not seem to mind the little girl. If my kids were to pat my tortoise, they would stick in their heads and suck in their arms and legs, and Leonard just keeps his head and body parts out, more like it is indulgent of the little girl. It seems like the little girl gets protective of her things and not necessarily like she is trying to play with Leonard, all of this makes me think it is staged and that the mom really loves her tortoise and wants her daughter and tortoise to be lifelong friends.


----------



## Baoh (Nov 15, 2012)

It is staged, but that should be a given. This is not a series of accidental scenes.


----------



## terryo (Nov 15, 2012)

Know what I think? Things like this are one of the reasons for the 4" law. I don't think that any small child who puts their fingers in there mouths all the time, as toddlers do, should be any where near a reptile. Teach them, let them observe, but don't let them touch.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 15, 2012)

terryo said:


> Know what I think? Things like this are one of the reasons for the 4" law. I don't think that any small child who puts their fingers in there mouths all the time, as toddlers do, should be any where near a reptile. Teach them, let them observe, but don't let them touch.



I concur 100%! I think, for the most part this applies to dogs as well. Cats are walking vending machines that hide the goodies to dogs, yet every year I see parents allowing their toddler to share his ice cream cone with the family dog. Or those adorable giggles you hear for kids whose faces are being licked clean by the family dog who was just making sure â€œeverything", else was licked clean!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 15, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> When my daughter first saw that video all I heard from her was that she wanted a friend like that. She is five and thought the video was so much fun. My son and another daughter told me I had to see it also because they wanted a friend like that. So I watched it, and I had to agree, it was so cute. I told them that I would never let them take a bath with a tortoise but that the rest looked like a lot of fun. Having said that, I do think it was staged and who is to say that the tortoise does not have an affinity with the family? I am not sure that most tortoises love their keepers but Chris's tortoise, Cooper, definitely loves him and I am sure that Maggie's Bob, loves her.
> 
> 
> Honestly, the tortoise does not seem to mind the little girl. If my kids were to pat my tortoise, they would stick in their heads and suck in their arms and legs, and Leonard just keeps his head and body parts out, more like it is indulgent of the little girl. It seems like the little girl gets protective of her things and not necessarily like she is trying to play with Leonard, all of this makes me think it is staged and that the mom really loves her tortoise and wants her daughter and tortoise to be lifelong friends.





For now I still feel that my torts sees me as some kind of food vending machine. So when I'm around, meaning some good treat of food is nearby. I read from this forum that many torts will assume their owners' fingers as tasty as their food. Well mine is same, he likes chasing after my toes when I enter his enclosure!

My opinion is the tort totally ignores her and so does the little girl in many scenes. She is more interested in her books or might see the tort as only something to play with. That's why I said previously that I see no "friendship" as the video uploader's comment.




terryo said:


> Know what I think? Things like this are one of the reasons for the 4" law. I don't think that any small child who puts their fingers in there mouths all the time, as toddlers do, should be any where near a reptile. Teach them, let them observe, but don't let them touch.



Yes the 4" law in your country is bad ***. I assume they would put something like this as one of the reason to implement it. Parasites, bites, etc..., which actually only happens when the owners are ignorant and not knowledgeable enough on their pets. But then, why the government not create the same 10" law for cats and dogs? 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > Know what I think? Things like this are one of the reasons for the 4" law. I don't think that any small child who puts their fingers in there mouths all the time, as toddlers do, should be any where near a reptile. Teach them, let them observe, but don't let them touch.
> ...



Second to this. I see all pets as same things. Harmful if owners are ignorant enough


----------



## jeninak907 (Nov 18, 2012)

I also think the movie was staged. How often do they read together with the tortoise in her lap with the kid? Anyway I have a 10 month old and I only let her observe my tortoise. She will fallow her around the house for a bit then gets bored and moves on. But I think it is enriching to have pets around for the little ones to grow up with. But I will never let them bath together or be in a crib/ playpen together that is irrisponsible. Georgiana ( my 10 month old) loves to watch the tortoise. She pulls her self up on her enclosure and watches and babbles at her. It is very cool to watch. The tort is in a zoo med tortoise house so she can't put her little hands in there so she is safe. It all in the hands parents.


----------

